# Dogs wearing sunglasses



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

I die. These crack me up.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Well they aren't sunglasses but its as close as I have!









Love your pictures!!!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I bet I could totally get Kabota in sunglasses. He really should have bitten me the first time I did something like that . . .


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

well, Kilt doesn't have sunglasses, but she has Doggles....


----------



## SusanAndMax (Aug 16, 2012)

LoL these are hilarious photographs!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

lol, Professor Sydney


----------



## twebb (Aug 16, 2012)

Tank did not agree with the glasses... lol!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

He's a boxer. I had to.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Tank is giving me the evil eye behind those sun glasses...i just know it.











Bunnies wear them too,











I get bored....alot if no one can tell.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

momtolabs said:


> Bunnies wear them too,


LOLO


So fabulous.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL, love dogs in glasses... 

My lil sister likes to dress Jackson up.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Potsie was not amused!


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

This thread is well-timed, as just this morning my husband found a new way to make the dog hate her life:


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr

La Bisc was not amused.


----------

